# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  External staircase

## Possum63

Hi... not sure if I am in the right area....... I have a 100 yr old qld'er and we have raised it 3 mtrs in the air, with stairs going down the centre and then two to the side, it has risers. My partner and I disagree with the traditional colour it should be painted, I reckon all dark brown and he reckons steps brown and risers should be white...I personaly think this will look off.....we cant seem to find another house with the risers to copy...anyone got an old qld'er with staircase and risers who can shed some light? 
Possum

----------


## Bloss

I agree with you, but it's an aesthetic choice .  .  .  :Frown:

----------


## Haveago1

The Field Marshall was keen on having white risers when I built a set of internal stairs but after seeing how they got scuffed and marked on some of the in situ examples we looked at she changed her mind as she figured she would always be cleaning them....

----------

